# Ryzen optimization for low latencies



## Solarsentinel (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi,
I created this topic for people who have a ryzen build for audio processing and searching for the top optimization for his/her platform.
Like the Intel one there is some adjustments to obtain the full performance of the ryzen processors.
In the end they seems to be very stable, but a little more heaty due to the gestion of core boosting.

Everyone is welcome to complete this thread.
Hope this will be usefull to someone!


Like Intel:
- Make adjustement in Windows, set the "high performance" mode for the power plan and be sure is configurated like this:
=> processor 100% min, 100% max
=> USB suspension - Deactivate

- Disable Windows 10 Hibernate
Copy and paste either command below into the elevated command prompt, and press Enter.

powercfg -h off


You can use also the "1usmus powerplan" (but never tried)

In bios make this settings:
- Disable HPET on bios settings and on windows settings








How To Improve Gaming Performance By Disabling HPET Settings?


Do You Know How To Improve Gaming Performance By Disabling HPET Settings? We have mentioned here several methods to do the same. Have a look.




silicophilic.com





- Configue PCI express Gen 3 except if you use PCi express SSD Gen 4 (Special thanks to Pictus for this advice, it's more stable and produce less heat with the VRM)

- Disabled Global C state Control, AMD cool & quiet,
- Enabled CPPC, CPPC preferred cores
- Set Power Supply Idle Control => Low Current Idle (if you have a new power supply unit)

Be sure to update your bios to the lastest version before making these new adjustements.

Don't be afraid by the temperature of RYZENS, depending of your cooling system and the environement temperature, it may vary between 35°C and 60°C on idle. (It must be not elevate above 75°- 80°C on charge).


----------



## stfciu (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you very much for the advice. This morning I was just searching for DAW optimization tips especially for Ryzen (my new built system) and here we have it 

Best Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jun 28, 2020)

You're welcome, it's because i search it a lot too that i dicided to create this post. 

I think it can be pushed further with disabling the core boost and fix a speed for the processor, but as it is working well for me with these settings i let it like this.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks a lot! I don’t have a Ryzen system yet but I plan on building one soon.

I have a different question for you, what ram speed and timings do you use?


----------



## barteredbride (Jun 28, 2020)

So do these settings give me more CPU power when working with CPU hungry synths like Diva, etc?

Edit: I'm working with Ryzen 1700, 64gb Ram.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 28, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> So do these settings give me more CPU power when working with CPU hungry synths like Diva, etc?
> 
> Edit: I'm working with Ryzen 1700, 64gb Ram.


The performance shall be noticable better


----------



## barteredbride (Jun 28, 2020)

Cooooool! Gonna try it out tonight!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jun 30, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks a lot! I don’t have a Ryzen system yet but I plan on building one soon.
> 
> I have a different question for you, what ram speed and timings do you use?


For ryzen ddr4 3200 is recommanded for the minimum. And the better timings is with 3600mghz with CAS 16. I personnaly use 3600 cas 16 and it is perfect. I recommand crucial ballistix 3600 cas 16 with 2 sticks: 2 x 16 go or 2X 32go.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jun 30, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Cooooool! Gonna try it out tonight!


Yes you should find a little difference but it is more for reducing the latency than power boosting performance.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 30, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> For ryzen ddr4 3200 is recommanded for the minimum. And the better timings is with 3600mghz with CAS 16. I personnaly use 3600 cas 16 and it is perfect. I recommand crucial ballistix 3600 cas
> 
> 
> 16 with 2 sticks: 2 x 16 go or 2X 32go.



Thanks a lot, that is what I have been planning on (3600 cl16). However, I read that the F clock on Zen 3 is going to be bumped up to a little more than 2000mhz, so I wonder if I should try and find a 64gb ram kit at 4000mhz with tightest timings possible.

But the dilemma here, Ryzen motherboards have their ram modules daisy chained, so they like 2 ram sticks more than 4, and finding 2 x 32gb with fast speed and good timings is near impossible or is like $1000.

I wonder what config would see the most benefit here (on the newer zen 3 chips). 2 x 32gb at 3600mhz cl 16, or 4 x 16gb at 4000mhz cl19.


----------



## stfciu (Jun 30, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks a lot, that is what I have been planning on (3600 cl16). However, I read that the F clock on Zen 3 is going to be bumped up to a little more than 2000mhz, so I wonder if I should try and find a 64gb ram kit at 4000mhz with tightest timings possible.
> 
> But the dilemma here, Ryzen motherboards have their ram modules daisy chained, so they like 2 ram sticks more than 4, and finding 2 x 32gb with fast speed and good timings is near impossible or is like $1000.
> 
> I wonder what config would see the most benefit here (on the newer zen 3 chips). 2 x 32gb at 3600mhz cl 16, or 4 x 16gb at 4000mhz cl19.


Go for 2x32gb. You can expand it later


----------



## Solarsentinel (Jun 30, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks a lot, that is what I have been planning on (3600 cl16). However, I read that the F clock on Zen 3 is going to be bumped up to a little more than 2000mhz, so I wonder if I should try and find a 64gb ram kit at 4000mhz with tightest timings possible.
> 
> But the dilemma here, Ryzen motherboards have their ram modules daisy chained, so they like 2 ram sticks more than 4, and finding 2 x 32gb with fast speed and good timings is near impossible or is like $1000.
> 
> I wonder what config would see the most benefit here (on the newer zen 3 chips). 2 x 32gb at 3600mhz cl 16, or 4 x 16gb at 4000mhz cl19.


For the things I know, Ryzens 3000 are very good with 3600 mghz. You can find some reviews with sticks of 4000 mghz but above 3600 there is not a big gain. But the price are very different. Futhermore the timings are also important and these processors prefer fast timing. So i suggest you to invest in 2 stick of 32go 3600 mghz, price nearly 400$/eur. (As you said 2 sticks are better than 4 with ryzens).

But i can't test that myself because i don't own 4000 mghz ddr4. Indeed, it is a very technical question, i suggest you contact @Pictus to find the correct answer. He as far more knowledge than me on that subject.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 30, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks a lot, that is what I have been planning on (3600 cl16). However, I read that the F clock on Zen 3 is going to be bumped up to a little more than 2000mhz, so I wonder if I should try and find a 64gb ram kit at 4000mhz with tightest timings possible.
> 
> But the dilemma here, Ryzen motherboards have their ram modules daisy chained, so they like 2 ram sticks more than 4, and finding 2 x 32gb with fast speed and good timings is near impossible or is like $1000.
> 
> I wonder what config would see the most benefit here (on the newer zen 3 chips). 2 x 32gb at 3600mhz cl 16, or 4 x 16gb at 4000mhz cl19.



For Ryzen 3000 series 3600 CAS16 is the sweet spot, more is kind of pushing the
limits too near the edge, I would not go over 3733.
The best(less taxing for the memory controller) RAM for Ryzen is Micron E-die, I would get this


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/8zpmP6/crucial-ballistix-64-gb-2-x-32-gb-ddr4-3600-memory-bl2k32g36c16u4r


The motherboards with 8 PCB layers should have better PCIe/memory signal 








VRM on the new AM4 motherboards


AM4 Motherboard VRM list: X570 ---------------------------------------------------- ASUS: ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO 16-phase[14+2] | TI 90A, PWM: ??(?-phase), 10K caps, passive PCH heatsink ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA 16-phase[14+2]*' | Infineon IR3555 60A, PWM: ASP1405I(8-phase), PCB...




www.overclock.net




The Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero is the less expensive of the 8 layer models, but no Thunderbolt header


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/L23mP6/asus-rog-crosshair-viii-hero-atx-am4-motherboard-rog-crosshair-viii-hero


----------



## Pictus (Jul 1, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks a lot, that is what I have been planning on (3600 cl16). However, I read that the F clock on Zen 3 is going to be bumped up to a little more than 2000mhz, so I wonder if I should try and find a 64gb ram kit at 4000mhz with tightest timings possible.



If you are thinking about the future Ryzen generation, better ask a memory specialist, ask 1usmus.








NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.7.3 (overclocking...


AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_Memory_Tweaking_Overclocking_Guide/ MEMbench 0.6 README https://www.overclock.net/forum/27960952-post4412.html HOW USE MEMTEST in MEMbench https://www.overclock.net/forum/28069030-post5047.html...




www.overclock.net


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jul 2, 2020)

Pictus said:


> For Ryzen 3000 series 3600 CAS16 is the sweet spot, more is kind of pushing the
> limits too near the edge, I would not go over 3733.
> The best(less taxing for the memory controller) RAM for Ryzen is Micron E-die, I would get this
> 
> ...



Thanks very much Pictus! 

One other question for you (I feel like everyone is always asking you questions lol), would I take a big performance hit using 4 ram sticks in an AMD broad since the ram slots are daisy chained? This is in the event I try to go with 4000mhz ram for Zen 3, as 2 x 32gb of fast ram with good timings is like $800.


----------



## VladK (Jul 2, 2020)

4 stick behavior depends on motherboard heavily.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 2, 2020)

thevisi0nary said:


> Thanks very much Pictus!
> 
> One other question for you (I feel like everyone is always asking you questions lol), would I take a big performance hit using 4 ram sticks in an AMD broad since the ram slots are daisy chained? This is in the event I try to go with 4000mhz ram for Zen 3, as 2 x 32gb of fast ram with good timings is like $800.



You are welcome, the limit will be the max frequency and I do not know what it will
be, but by doing a search for the keywords 4x16 3600 in the AMD threads, I found 








Search threads







www.overclock.net


----------



## Buz (Jul 2, 2020)

I noticed I lost a few hundred mhz of CPU boost clock running 4 sticks of 3600. That's just default settings so I'm sure you could push it back up, but it does indicate it's working harder.

I care about 128gb but not 5% single core performance so I've left it alone so far.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 2, 2020)

Buz said:


> I noticed I lost a few hundred mhz of CPU boost clock running 4 sticks of 3600. That's just default settings so I'm sure you could push it back up, but it does indicate it's working harder.
> 
> I care about 128gb but not 5% single core performance so I've left it alone so far.


Probably the memory controller is working harder and producing more heat.
HWiNFO64 is fundamental, we can check if the temperatures, voltages and settings
are correct like FCLK with same speed as UCLK, SOC voltage not over 1.15V and
VCORE not over 1.325V in higher loads.
https://www.hwinfo.com/download/The 1usmus Ryzen DRAM Calculator provides good settings not only for speed, but also
stability, how to use it https://www.gearslutz.com/board/music-computers/1266481-amd-ryzen-3000-series-54.html#post14749920


----------



## Buz (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks Pictus, that'll be super helpful if I decide to tweak it! It'll probably tempt me eventually.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 13, 2020)

Just an info for people have a Ryzen build with gigabyte X570 motherboards. There are some bug with the bios with the settings : ERP enabled.
It can provoke bios reseting and sometimes launch problems, which are documented on Gigabyte forums. It depends on motherboard models but it's about the X570 chipset.

So for now even with the lastest WHQL BIOS (F22), you had better to let it DISABLED.


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 14, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> - Configue PCI express Gen 3 except if you use PCi express SSD Gen 4 (Special thanks to Pictus for this advice, it's more stable and produce less heat with the VRM)


I have a video card that is PCIe 4.0, should I configure to gen 3? My ssd are gen 3. Thanks for this post!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Sep 14, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> I have a video card that is PCIe 4.0, should I configure to gen 3? My ssd are gen 3. Thanks for this post!


Depends of what benefit you the most. In fact if you have a graphic card pciE 4, if you want the best bandwidth you have to let it on pcie 4. But if that the performance ssd is more important to you, then switch to Pcie 3. I think you'll probably don't loose a big % with you graphic card.

In the meantime, you could consider that pcie 4 is compatible with the 3, so your both devices will theorically benefit from it...

Conclusion, for your case, if you have no overheating problem with pcie 4 let it enabled, but if you have some bugs or some heat with your SSD, try to switch to pcie3. 

Hope this will help you.


----------



## mgnoatto (Sep 14, 2020)

Solarsentinel said:


> Depends of what benefit you the most. In fact if you have a graphic card pciE 4, if you want the best bandwidth you have to let it on pcie 4. But if that the performance ssd is more important to you, then switch to Pcie 3. I think you'll probably don't loose a big % with you graphic card.
> 
> In the meantime, you could consider that pcie 4 is compatible with the 3, so your both devices will theorically benefit from it...
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!


----------

